# Exercise bike seat



## Mpierich (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi,
With the gym closed, I'm forced to use my wife's stationary bike. I'm 70 and do 2.5 hrs. a week on the elliptical. 
The bike seat is killing me. Too narrow and hard. I  finish my 30 minutes but it hurts.
Any ideas? Can't afford a deluxe seat if there is such a thing. It's a low end Nordic Track 
Thanks


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)

Mpierich said:


> Hi,
> With the gym closed, I'm forced to use my wife's stationary bike. I'm 70 and do 2.5 hrs. a week on the elliptical.
> The bike seat is killing me. Too narrow and hard. I  finish my 30 minutes but it hurts.
> Any ideas? Can't afford a deluxe seat if there is such a thing. It's a low end Nordic Track
> Thanks


Yes. But a new one OR get a seat cover.
Exercise should never hurt. Well.... not in that area

http://www.bicycleseats.com/bicycle...MIwrGhn6zH6AIVCf_jBx1QtQ2uEAAYAiAAEgJS1vD_BwE

They aren’t cheap though but well worth it.
It’s an investment just like exercise is.


----------



## exwisehe (Apr 1, 2020)

Do like I do - ride a real bike on the greenway.

That way, you get a few "bumps" up and down, which keeps your butt's circulation going and at the same time, you enjoy the scenery of the ducks, the river, the fresh air along the river (such as the river greenway in Salem) where I go.

So, you won't have time to worry about the soreness because  there is too much to occupy your mind.

It works for me and I can get "out of the house to cure my cabin fever", and I'm way older than you. 

As for the seat, I bought a good, soft one on ebay and simply placed it on my bike in about 2 minutes.

Also, don't forget to have a horn and lights on your bike for safety, and please don't wreck (like I did, and woke up in ER with bleeding on my frontal lobe)


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 1, 2020)

I remember having that problem years ago.  I used a pillow and it was much better.  Regular sleep pillow, as it is softer and more pliable.


----------



## Devi (Apr 1, 2020)

Pepper, I'd always wondered about that. What a great solution!


----------



## win231 (Apr 1, 2020)

That's the first time I heard about someone else with such a problem.  I have the same problem for a different reason.  After losing weight, I get pain after sitting on a chair that's not padded enough - because I lost much of my own padding.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2020)

I had the same problem and the seat was not interchangeable I sold the bike to my neighbor for 25 bucks. I bought another  bike that is more of a sit down in a chair type. love it.


----------



## exwisehe (Nov 29, 2021)

do not know.


----------



## exwisehe (Dec 3, 2021)

exwisehe said:


> Do like I do - ride a real bike on the greenway.


----------

